# FEDORA 13 Problem



## vineetrok (Jul 13, 2010)

I was trying to install Fedora 13 provided in July DVD on a virtual machine.
But when I tried to open the INSTALL TO HARD DRIVE It didnt open..... please help.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2010)

What it shows?? I mean when you enter the option blank screen comes and stays or it just stays in the menu or something other??


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 13, 2010)

it shows wait cursor for a while and displays a tab in taskbar saying"starting install to hard drive...." or sumthing and then things come back to normal.....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2010)

What do you mean by things come back to normal??

If things comes back to normal what is the problem??

BTW you stated that you are trying to install in Virtual PC. So what's the configuration of your PC and how much RAM you allocated to Virtual PC.

Asking this coz if you have Dual Core PC then Virtual PC will use only 1 core and most OS'es now will take ages for that and some of them just don't support.


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 13, 2010)

by "things come back to normal means" I dont get any installation window jus plain fedora desktop like it was before and no wait cursor.........
hmm.........I'm not using any dual cores 
I got a sempron 1.6 ghz

for virtual pc ive allocated 512 mb ram
128mb graphics
etc.........
BTW i've successfully installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32bit and its working perfectly!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2010)

Well...buddy....Here's the fedora minimum requirements : 2.*Requirements

How can I guess anything more if basic stage of minimum requirements is failing.

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------

Well...I can only suggest booting fedora with options...I mean when you're trying to boot fedora there are numerous boot options(at the bottom)...you can try with those if that work.

Otherwise....Blank...!!


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 14, 2010)

thank you anyways........
I need fedora 13 badly!!!!
I'll try a full install dual booting with my windows xp.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm....So did the booting with options worked??


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 16, 2010)

Finally Installed fedora 12 somehow......
now I want to share its Documents folder with a windows xp machine which is in LAN..any tips on that????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2010)

Sharing Linux and Windows on a LAN need Samba. Check out Fedora's documentation for how to implement Samba.


----------



## duh (Jul 17, 2010)

i havent used any RH product since 2006 so i guess my help wont play any major role. first off? fedora stuffs with too many packages which are really not necessary. 
did you try to install fedora with minimal configuration? and or max add the gui i.e. xorg. 
and networking? set the networking option in virtual PC i suppose its virtual PC to nat to lan and it can browse the net. why is that you need fedora core 13 only.
sad unlucky 13, we debianphiles are lagging way behind 
why not try a livecd. 
i downloaded fc 8 live cd and thats all, never turned back at fedora or redhat site for OS but source code for LFS and also the documentation. its the best i have ever seen (afterall they get paid to write good technical paper/documentation).
-paul


----------



## vignesh (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you install Fedora 12 within a virtual machine ?


----------



## vineetrok (Jul 18, 2010)

@duh yeah even I get a bad feeling about 13!!
anyways.....I've removed fedora 12 now .... its kde and I dont like KDE(dont know why, but i get a bad feel about it!!)finally settled with fedora 11(GNOME) 
@vignesh : full install not on virtual pc.
UBUNTU makes things easier with synpatic package manager.
is there any similar tool in fedora.
I'm new to fedora have been using UBUNTU for past 2 yrs!!!!


----------



## vignesh (Jul 19, 2010)

You can use yum in fedora and there is a package manager that can be found in the menu. 

Hope this helps.

*www.tuxradar.com/content/newbies-guide-fedora-12


----------

